# Herp Nursery Reptile Egg Incubator II



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Does any one have any experience or comment about these as im looking at getting one and want to know abit about them before hand. It has built in digital thermostat and only fluxuates over 1-2 degrees so it is steady, but i dont know how the humididty is ment to work in there!
Jake


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Any one?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Calibrate it first with a seperate digital thermometer as the door temp will typically read 35-36.c wheres as the actual internal temp will be about 30.c, this is something to do with them placing the sensor in a silly place! 
Humidity is straight forward you gotta just keep an eye on your incubating medium and keep it moist accordingly. There are no water chambers inside the incubator, but you can put a dish in there, the incubators dont dry out too quickly and hold the humidity very well. The incubator will hold about 10 livefood tubs to give you an idea on internal size and it cools as well as heats, I use them and would recommend them.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry Jake missed this! I have found the humidity in the tubs holds for 5-7 days anyway but you can put a tray of water in the bottom also to help. Mine is bizzarly accurate on temperature too, as I know they are often out.

Hope that helps? 

One other thing, to get a few tubs in you need to measure to make sure you have optimum usage of space, ie right sized tubs.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I use one of these, I think they're great, look a lot better than homemade jobbys too!


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Brat said:


> I use one of these, I think they're great, look a lot better than homemade jobbys too!


I think they look better too. I had mine in my bedroom but it is now in the kitchen as somehow another viv made its way into my bedroom :whistling2:. Thing is, it look ok where ever you put it


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*incubator*

i think that they are great incubators i paid £130 how much did outher people pay?


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

sean k said:


> i think that they are great incubators i paid £130 how much did outher people pay?


I cheated and didn't pay (yet). I am paying in baby snakes later in the year at my local shop. £100 is what I owe for it though


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Just paid £89.99 off Cornish Crispa. 
Well I paid £45 really cos me and Jake agreed to go halves lol


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> I think they look better too. I had mine in my bedroom but it is now in the kitchen as somehow another viv made its way into my bedroom :whistling2:. Thing is, it look ok where ever you put it


Yeah mine is currently in my living room lol, only free plug I could find as I've taken up all the ones safely in the reptile room.

I got mine from West Coast Reptiles (Member on here), West Coast Reptiles | 
It cost me £98.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i have one... £90!..


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

I have one too, never used it before, but eggs have just gone in.


----------



## beardymadmad (Apr 13, 2008)

yer i have 1 payed 130 quid lol


----------

